# Verkaufe: Den legendären SPS-Forumstreffen Bierroboter



## Markus (15 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen uns von unserem alten Bierroboter trennen.


Basis ist ein 125kg KUKA mit KRC32
Einst als Spassprojekt gestartet, haben sich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Techniker mit ihren Abschlussarbeiten daran verwirklicht.

















Wir haben inzwischen ein neuere Spielzeug für unsere Techniker.
Der hier steht nur noch im Weg, deswegen wollen wir uns trennen.


ACHTUNG!
Zustand entspricht nicht mehr dem in den Videos, er wurde teilweise ausgeschlachtet.
Aber wichtige Dinge fehlen meines Wissens nicht.
Inzwischen ist er grau lackiert worden.
Das ist keine Kaffeemaschine die man einsteckt und auf einen Knopf drückt!
Das ist ein defektes Bastelgerät das Irrsinnige sucht die es mit viel Zeit und Neven zum Leben erwecken um sich dann daran zu erfreuen!



Lieferumfang:
Roboterzelle - zerlegbar in zwei Teile mit je 150x300cm
Transportierbar mit LKW, wird vor Ort verschraubt.
Der KUKA mit der KRC32
Ein zusätzlicher Roboter und ein zusätzlicher Schaltschrank als Ersatzteilträger.
Schaltschrank mit SIEMENS S7300, 7" Touchpanel (Ist glaub ein 170er, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher)
Schutzzaun mit Tür und PILZ Türschalter
Das Revolvermagazin für die Bierkrüge
Durchlaufkühler und einiges an Schanktechnik.


So ein Roboter hat einst 5000€ gekostet, was sonst noch in so einem Ding steck brauche ich euch nicht zu sagen...

Aber aktuell ist es mehr ein Haufen Schrott und Ersatzteile als eine funktionierende Maschine.
Vermutlich werden wir steinreich wenn wir ihn zersägen und und die Teile einzeln bei Ebay verticken...
Aber schöner wäre es wenn sich jemand findet der ihm eine zweite Chance gibt, deshalb würde ich sagen 5.555,55€
(Also inkl. dem zweiten Robi samt Steuerung)


----------



## Markus (15 Juni 2022)

PS:
Das Rohr am Greifer ist da absichtlich.
Es gab Leute die dachten einst über eine Erweiterung der Zelle nach.
Andere Leute sagen, dass so ein 125kg Roboter relativ einfach mit einem Spanferkelspieß klarkommen sollte....


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2022)

Er ist immer noch zu haben.
Wenn es am Preis liegt macht mir ein Angebot.
Ich fände es schöner wenn ihn wieder jemand zum laufen bringt, als wenn er zersägt und in Einzelteilen verkauft wird.
Ich komme ernsthaften Interessenten also gerne beim Preis entgegen.


----------

